# Apex serrng help



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

*Apex setting help*

I'm trying to set up my Apex controller, and having trouble setting the email options. Does anyone know if it's possible to use rogers email or I have to set up account somewhere else? It says in the instruction that some servers wont support it because Apex doesn't have secure socket layers.
Need some help its drives me crazy.
Thank you


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Probably best to contact rogers and give them the information so they can determine if it is a problem on their end.


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

violet said:


> I'm trying to set up my Apex controller, and having trouble setting the email options. Does anyone know if it's possible to use rogers email or I have to set up account somewhere else? It says in the instruction that some servers wont support it because Apex doesn't have secure socket layers.
> Need some help its drives me crazy.
> Thank you


Not sure if you figured this out already but Rogers SMTP does not require SSL

Email enable: enabled
SMTP Server: smtp.broadband.rogers.com
SMTP port: 587
From: [email protected]
To: email address of your choice OR [email protected] if you want it sent as a SMS to your cell phone 
Alt: second email account if you like 
Re-email delay:60 (this is the minutes delay the controller will use to send another email if the condition is still true, so you don't get 300 emails in a 5 minute period)
Time zone: Eastern is -5
Email Authentication: Enabled
User name: [email protected]
Password: Rogers email password not your Apex password

Hope this helps


----------

